# Citracel recalled?



## Aberlaine (Feb 9, 2006)

I went to Sam's Club yesterday to buy a bottle of Citracel. The powder is no longer available. When I went to Wal-Mart, I was told that Citracel powder has been pulled from the market.Has anyone else heard this? I've used it for over a year and it works great for me.Nancy


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

I also tried to buy citracel when i was in pittsburgh in may...I could not find it anywhere, they told me it was on backorder?ThanksCarmen


----------



## kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

I read a post on this forum about the citricil being taken off the market for a short time. I had my dad look at our local Costco and they were out. I checked my local walmart and grocery stores and they too were out. But this past weekend my mom was in Reno, NV on a trip and she stopped at the Costco there and she said they had a TON of them left on their shelves. Maybe you can get them to mail some to you. Also if you go to www.citrucel.com I think that is their website, I went there and they had a date of when it should be back, I think it said September. Good luck, I had my mom buy me a bunch so I have a supply for a while now. i hope you can find some.Kimber


----------

